# What am I doing wrong



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know where to start ... from playing, climbing up a laundry basket onto my bed this morning, eating her breakfast ... not eating at lunch time, sitting by the water bowl ... eating a little ... my beautiful baby Daisy has just died in my arms 
She was a little sick yesterday evening, nothing much, nothing odd for kittens, no diarrhea ... she just went downhill over the day .. and I'm on my own and I'm just .. I can't post anymore I can't do anything..


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't know what more to say. Can you call someone to come and be with you? You don't want to be alone at a time like this.

Sending hugs

Loopyloro
X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Really don't know what to say. So so sorry Lynn. RIP beautiful Daisy. 

Big Hugs. xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Lynn I'm so sorry  I'm certain there's nothing you are doing wrong, please don't think that.

I really don't know what else to say, what a horrific year you've had 


((hugs))


RIP baby girl, sleep tight xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ohh jeez no... please get someone to be with you, or stay on here and talk to us - please don't feel alone :sad:
God bless Daisy, I have no idea what could have been wrong.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Lynn  I really don't know what to say, this is heartbreaking news of Daisy  I'm so so sorry 

Thinking of you and sending huge ((((((hugs)))))) xx

RIP Daisy, run free at the bridge beautiful girl xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh goodness Lynn - that is very sad indeed. I am so sorry for your loss. I do hope you can find some company as it is the hardest thing to be alone when this happens.

Hugs.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Lynn :crying: I'm so sorry  R.I.P Daisy xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

To have lost 3 this year has been so hard .. I will not be continuing to breed. I could see the symptoms with my two Lovehearts - they both lost weight and had diarrhea but little Daisy was fine ... her registration papers came this morning


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh, Lyn. That is dreadful!

And no idea what it could have been? Is - Was - Daisy your only cat? Do you need to worry about any others in case it was something infectious?

I am so sorry to hear about this - you must be devastated - I had a dog die in my arms and it damn near broke my heart. Do you have someone who can be with you at this terrible time?

My prayers are with you.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I am so so sorry *hugs*

Please dont blame yourself, its nothing you did or didnt do, please dont even go down that route.

Sweet dreams Daisy xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Lynn, my heart goes out to you 

Sleep tight little Daisy xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh god no Lyn x

Its been a horrific year for you 

Hus to you and yours xxx

Run frre at the bridge Daisy xxxx

Taken way to soon sweetheart xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've just seen this on Facebook and can't believe it. She was so beautiful. You loved her so much and we could tell from your posts and photos how proud you were of her. I hope her mum is ok. Can't you get someone to be with you. Hugs.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Lynn I'm so sorry xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Heartbreaking, I'm so sorry 

Was it the same mating as the Loveheart litter?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

RIP lil Daisy xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> Heartbreaking, I'm so sorry
> 
> Was it the same mating as the Loveheart litter?


No - Pasha is the daughter of the stud I used in the Loveheart litter, the same stud I had always used for Mai Tai.
The stud I used for Pasha was from totally different lines


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Im sat in tears reading this, thinking of you Lynn xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh lynn gosh you poor love.

Im shocked to the core i dont know what to say.

Oh stay strong lynn,you are just having a really bad year its not your fault.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> No - Pasha is the daughter of the stud I used in the Loveheart litter, the same stud I had always used for Mai Tai.
> The stud I used for Pasha was from totally different lines


Difficult when you can't quickly see a direct issue. Perhaps a PM will provide some answers.
Breeding certainly does suck at times.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

To lose one of your pets in a year is devastating, but to lose three....you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Lynn, my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm shocked as I'm sure anyone reading this will be,Lynn I'm so sorry to read this sad news,dont really know what else to say, I'm stunned 
Run free Daisy.gorgeous girl xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sleep well little girl..much love for you a whole lifetime of love we will send for youxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words .. my husband is now home ... haven't stopped crying yet .. Pasha is looking for her baby ... poor darling Pasha, all that trouble for nothing


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for your kind words .. my husband is now home ... haven't stopped crying yet .. Pasha is looking for her baby ... poor darling Pasha, all that trouble for nothing


Glad your husband is now home, he can be your strength (((hugs)))

I really am stunned, so can't imagine what you are feeling


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

omg Lynn, i am so sorry to be reading this sad news, my heart goes out to you.

Hugs to you xxx

RIP Little Baby xxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

RIP Daisy xxxx run free at the bridge!

I am glad your husband is home now to be able to hold you xxx

Have you allowed Pasha to see/smell Daisy since she passed hun? Often it will help calm them as they can see that the little one has passed xxxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for your kind words .. my husband is now home ... haven't stopped crying yet .. Pasha is looking for her baby ... poor darling Pasha, all that trouble for nothing


I'm so glad Mr Lynn is home with you now, thinking of you all alone was breaking my heart 

It wasn't for nothing hon, remember the good times, remember the joy and love that Daisy gave both you and Pasha, remember the love and joy you gave her in return.

Joy and love isn't nothing, however short it is, its worth its weight in gold, believe me xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this awful news. 
Don't really know what to say. I can only imagine your devastation.
RIP Daisy


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Lynn. I am so so sorry that you have lost Daisy. It will not be because of anything you have done because you are a genuine and caring person and it is obvious for everyone how much you love and care for your cats.
I have genuinely got tears in my eyes. So sad for you all. 
Rip little Daisy. Xxxx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh gosh no, I am so so sorry Lynn, life is unbelievably unfair, run free little Daisy.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

so sorry to hear this news about beautiful little Daisy 

hugs to you at this sad time


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh Lynn I am so so sorry , please dont blame yourself ... I am losted for words I really am ... Sending you a massive hug xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Lynn... 

I know it doesn't feel like it, and it won't for a while, but you didn't do anything wrong. Sometimes... things just don't make sense


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lynn Im so sorry for your loss, you must be in shock especially happening so sudden and no apparent reason.

Run forever free in sunshine little one.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lynn, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have no words of wisdom just sending you love and hugs...Jill


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Lynn, I'm shocked and you must be completely devastated. Will you have a necropsy done? Perhaps there was something wrong with her little heart. Don't imagine it's anything you did. Some little angels are just not meant for this world, but they still stop in to touch our hearts, make us smile, and move on. Daisy was one of them.


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry, sending love and hugs x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So, so sorry this has happened. Getting a PM might help.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lynn I'm so, so very sorry hon  it's been a real awful year this year for all!

Run free & sleep soundly dear daisy  xxxxx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so so sorry. hugs.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

<snip>
No - Pasha is the daughter of the stud I used in the Loveheart litter, the same stud I had always used for Mai Tai.
The stud I used for Pasha was from totally different lines 
<snip>
The stud has been involved in both litters where you've had babies pass, whether directly or indirectly. I think you need to make his owner aware...

Sending you huge hugs, Lynn. This bit really, really sucks.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Lynn I read this on FB and was in tears on there. I'm in tears again now. You have done nothing wrong. It's been a dreadful year all round and the sooner 2013 is over the better. Big hugs to you and your family. What Carly said makes sense I don't breed but I had much the same thoughts. That there could be a problem with the studs line not yours. R.I.P gorgeous Daisy.

Viv xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

vivien said:


> <snip>
> What Carly said makes sense I don't breed but I had much the same thoughts. That there could be a problem with the studs line not yours. R.I.P gorgeous Daisy.
> 
> Viv xx


There might not be a problem with either. That's partly why a PM is so important - it might not identify why Lynne lost Daisy but if it does then it might be clearer if it's inherited or just pure bad luck.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope you all managed to get a bit of sleep and Pasha is a bit calmer for you xxx

Just read Carlys post, I think she has a point there, perhaps you should contact them

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just caught up with this Lynn - no words will help to ease the pain but just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you and sending you (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh Lynn, I'm so very sorry for your loss *HUGS*

RIP Daisy xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lynn, my deepest most sincere sympathy. I can't believe that such a rotten thing has happened and taken your sweet Daisy away.
Big hugs.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't really find any words ..... So very, very sorry xxx


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm so so sorry for your loss of beautiful little Daisy...I can't even imagine what you're going through. Such a sudden thing. 

My thoughts go out to you and yours at this awful time.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lynn my heart aches for you, I'm so so sorry :crying: 
I hope you get the answers you need, but right now forget you are a breeder.

You are a a devoted slave that has had their baby kitten die very suddenly without warning, completely out of your control.
Daisy was so loved in her short life and she died in the arms of her mummy.


Sleep tight baby girl, you touched us all xxxx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry to read this and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

So sad that all this has happened - hopefully she is snuggled up in a warm stable with the other Desert Orchid.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So very very sorry Lynn , can't believe this awful news , my thoughts are with you and sending hugs. MW was right love is worth its weight in gold and the love you have for all you girls shone through bright and clear last weekend. 
Bless you beautiful Daisy, too too soon, sleep safely little girl ((((xxxx))))


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

so sorry to hear this x RIP little one


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Shocked and sad to read about your beautiful girl 

RIP Daisy xx


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sat here in shock. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through Lynn. My thoughts are with you at this dreadful time.

RIP Daisy.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynn i'm so sorry to read this. i've only just seen it and it never even clicked with me when i read your other thread about your Angels. i really don't know what to say. this year has been horrendous for so many of us, i can't wait to see the back of 2013
RIP Daisy, run free at the bridge. i'm sure my Flossy will look after you while you find your own 'family' xxx
huge hugs Lynn, i know only to well how hard this year has been:crying:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> <snip>
> No - Pasha is the daughter of the stud I used in the Loveheart litter, the same stud I had always used for Mai Tai.
> The stud I used for Pasha was from totally different lines
> <snip>
> ...


My husband's thoughts exactly. However there is little point since the boy died in January this year, aged 12 from kidney failure. He sired one or two more litters with the breeder's girls after I had taken Mai Tai for the last time and I know she had a couple of problems, though I don't recall if she lost any kittens.
As much as part of me wants to know the reason I still could not face having a PM done only to have inconclusive results, so Daisy is now sleeping with my little Lovehearts in a corner of my garden.
Last night I was ready to take Pasha to be spayed and give up ... I still may do so but need to take a break for a while to think about everything. I am not young and have waited half my over half my lifetime to be in the position to breed my beloved Siamese - I just don't think I can do it anymore.
Everyone's kind words here, by PM, VM and on FB have made me cry all over again - not that I have stopped for long anyway - but thank you all xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so sorry that this has happened Lynn - only just caught up with this as had a busy weekend - but heartbreaking. 

Take time out and put distance between you and the event - give you heart a little time to heal before you make any decisions. 

Huge hugs for you.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just see this Lynn. So very sorry another little angel taken too soon x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Attention just been drawn here from another thread - I'm so sorry to hear this Lynn 

Such a shock, sleep tight gorgeous Daisy xxx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've only just seen this  I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Daisy was adorable xx 

R.I.P and run free sweet baby girl xxx


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, poor little mite  You gave her lots of love and care, and she spent her life being loved.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't imagine how devastating this must be for you. I'm so sorry.

Sleep tight baby girl xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no, I've only just seen this  I am so, so sorry to hear this Lynn (((hugs))) I really can't imagine the heartbreak of losing one so young 

RIP Daisy xx


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Lynn, I am so very sorry to hear this. What a horrible shock for you. Please don't think you are doing anything wrong; sometimes these things just happen. 

It saddens me to think you might give up your dream, but of course you must do what's right for you. I know this sounds cliched but I hope that in time your happy breeding memories will overcome the sad ones.

Sending you and Pasha many many hugs and lots of love.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

lynn im so sorry, i know how much little Daisy meant to you, poor pasha, be brave now for her, oh god just not fair, love to you , cats and family xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Lynn, I'm so terribly terribly sorry for you. This year has been so unfairly cruel. Look after yourselves - hugs and purrs xxxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Lynn I'm so so sorry. All my love at this sad, sad time. Xxxxx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear of this terrible loss. RIP Daisy.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

God I am so so very sorry what a truly awful thing to happen - even worse when it is so out the blue. RIP Daisy, am thinking of you Lynn xx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Lynn, so sorry to hear about little Daisy.
Hugs to all in your household


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Lynn, I am so dreadfully sorry ((hugs)) x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no  I don't even know what to say, that is truly awful I am so so sorry


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Ive just seen this, how shocking and heartbreaking. Please try not to blame yourself though, its a tragedy but its nothing you did. RIP daisy, hope all the pf angels are taking care of you at the bridge little one.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry to read this. I really feel for you. Mother Nature can be so cruel and despite all our human advances she still has her way. Rip Daisy.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Lynn, so, so sorry to hear that 
RIP Daisy :crying:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry Lynn, I have only just read this, you must be devastated, to lose three in one year is so sad. I know what it is like for one to die in your arms, I had a Siamese many years ago who had asthma, she had been seeing the vets and was due to go again that day but she just died in my arms as she struggled to breathe. 

I am thinking of you, maybe when you have had some time out you may breed again, it is heartbreaking when things go wrong, I felt so close to giving up last year when all the kittens became ill with the heat wave.

Rest In Peace little Daisy.x


----------

